# Gal Gadot – Saturday Night Live Photoshoot 2017 x12 LQ/HQ



## brian69 (9 Okt. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (9 Okt. 2017)

Thanks for Gal


----------



## breathelifein (24 Okt. 2017)

Yas Gal!!!


----------



## helena555 (20 Feb. 2018)

beautiful photos thank you very mush


----------



## mattze87 (20 Feb. 2018)

keine Bilder mehr zu sehen ?


----------



## The Dude (8 Mai 2018)

Omg just look at her, thanks for the post


----------



## ghdayspc (15 Mai 2018)

thanks for the pix


----------



## oetzi78 (20 Mai 2018)

I love this woman, thanks for the pics!!


----------



## ElCoyote (20 Mai 2018)

Danke für die kesse und witzige Gal!!!


----------



## Tittelelli (21 Mai 2018)

ich verstehe den Zirkus nicht um diese Dame. Der letzte Film war ja wohl der größte Schwachsinn, ohne Sinn und Verstand. Die Story sowas von blödsinnig. Nur weil die in so einem albernen Röckchen
rumgelaufen ist macht es noch keine gute Schauspielerin aus ihr.


----------

